# Combatting the Calvinist Virus



## jfschultz (Apr 7, 2006)

Came across this on The Highway.

Enjoy: http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2006/04/combating-calvinist-virus.html

Perhaps especially relevant to you Calvinists in the SBC.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Perhaps especially relevant to you Calvinists in the SBC.



Hmmm...how so?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 7, 2006)

Ivan,
If you read the blog post, I think you'll get it (a couple mentions of Founders Conference, stuff like that).


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 7, 2006)

> Hmmm...how so



This is the telltale:



> Make altar calls, decision cards, revival week, aisle-walking, and hand-raising equivalent to apostolic evangelism in the minds of your patients.



This is what is run into here in KY as semi-calvinistic SB go out from Southern INTO the actual SB congregations. I've seen pastor after pastor, some personally known, run out because of these very issues. This, quote above, is the essence of the bulk of SB theology at least today in the broad and vast majority of churches.

These things don't typically exist at Reformed/Presbyterian or Lutheran churches, in fact they are eschewed across the board.

Ldh


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 7, 2006)

The funny thing is the site almost reads like a calvinist parodying an arminian.


Who else would say:

"Make altar calls, decision cards, revival week, aisle-walking, and hand-"

in raising equivalent to..."

in opposition to:

"...apostolic evangelism in the minds of your patients."

That doesn't pass the laugh test even for an arminian.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 7, 2006)

Larry,
It is _pure_ parody/satire. Triablogue is thoroughly Calvinist.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Ivan,
> If you read the blog post, I think you'll get it (a couple mentions of Founders Conference, stuff like that).



Ah, got it!

"Make altar calls, decision cards, revival week, aisle-walking, and hand-raising equivalent to apostolic evangelism in the minds of your patients."

Happily we don't do any of these things in our church, although I know that might be a tad unusal for a Southern Baptist church. The pastor was talking about "scheduling" a revival. I explained the problems associated with that. We didn't...."schedule".


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Came across this on The Highway.
> 
> Enjoy: http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2006/04/combating-calvinist-virus.html
> ...



This is great! I will be sharing this with members of my church this evening


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 7, 2006)

:bigsmile::bigsmile:funny


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2006)

> 3. Inoculate the affected Christians with hyper-Calvinists. Tell them of hyper-Calvinists you know who won't share the gospel with anyone while destroying every church they infest. If you don't know any hyper-Calvinists, make one up. As part of the isolation process, don't let them know about churches pastored by any of the authors listed above. It won't do to let them know of loving, growing, evangelistic Calvinist churches.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 7, 2006)

Bruce,

Ahhh, call me the slow train!!! 

ldh


----------

